# old buildings in Malaysia



## aiko25 (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually took these photos during a cosplay photoshoot with a bunch of friends, and me being one of the three or four photographers. Took these pictures around May. =) But I still love these two:

The KTM Berhad building (office)







The Old Railway Station building (train)






Comments and critiques are welcomed~ =D


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Those are nice pics you posted...the first one especially appeals to me. I look forward to seeing more of your pictures.


----------

